

5 Life Changing Habits - oscardelben
http://mysuperchargedlife.com/blog/5-powerful-habits-that-will-change-your-life

======
junklight
"wake up early" and " In the morning you are fresh and you can work without
distractions, usually accomplishing 2-3 times more work than in the evening"

Some people are morning people some people aren't.

I am not a morning person - left to my own devices I will sleep late and stay
up late. I find the quiet of evenings and night productive.

However I have been waking up early since the birth of my first child 8 years
ago. For years I got up between 6 and 7am - children need taking to school and
all that. After all these years I still struggle with the mornings - its 11am
at least before I am "all systems go" and I still find I am at my peak later
in the day.

So is this universal advice for everyone? No - of course not and I am not
presenting it as such. Odd that the author of the article believes that
_their_ experience is universal and that the world will be a better place if
everyone does things their way.

------
Psyonic
"The Pareto rule states that 20% of your efforts produce 80% of your results.
This is true in all areas of life, so always apply the Pareto rule when
possible."

The Pareto Principle is an observation that applies in many areas of life, but
certainly not all. It's not a universal constant.

------
waffenklang
Nice points indeed, but in my humble opinion unfortunally only theoretically
realisable as most of the day is spend to work for somebody else or somebody
else needs. E.g. if you have a child and a full time job there is actually no
room for one hour per day spent on a hobby. I wake up at 5:30 and get to work
at 7:00 and until 7:00 I prepare my childs and my day and read a little news
while coffeeing. I work until 6:00 (at least) and when I'm home theres I child
and wife waiting for me. My day ends up at around 10 or 11. I try to eat and
life healthy and try to dont rush but I can't do it by force without risking
job or childs health. I'm glad that I can read a book while getting to work
and have one hour at the weekend but mostly I dream to realise such rules and
habits.

~~~
oscardelben
Don't give up. I use my lunch break to work on a project. I understand not
everyone has the same amount of time available, but at least you can do
something in the weekend.

What you want to do is up to you of course, but what it's important is that
even 2 hours are 100 hours in a year, not much, but at least it's something.

~~~
waffenklang
Thats right of course and even Rome wasn’t built in a day. And to be honest, I
like my day there is a mixture of routine and unexpected and I think its just
this what matters most, that you feel well with that.

